# 2 day E/M Auditor Bootcamp in York, Pa August 29 adn 30, 2011



## rthames052006 (May 5, 2011)

I wanted to spread the word that the York, PA Chapter is sponsoring an E/M Auditing Bootcamp on August 29-30, 2011.

Event: E/M Auditor Bootcamp
When: August 29-30, 2011
Where: Holiday Inn Express
140 Leader Heights Rd.
York, Pa 17403

Just off of Interstate 83 Exit 14 ( Leader Heights Rd. Exit)

Time: 8-5pm
CEU's: 14 total
Breakfast: Provided by the York PA Chapter
Lunch: On your own

Instructor: Joseph Newsome CPC, CPC-I, CEMC, HCS, HAS

Fee: $199.00

Certification exam being held on August 31, 2011 at the same location for anyone wanting to take the CEMC or any other AAPC Certification Exam. This bootcamp will prepare you for taking the CEMC exam.

If any of your chapter members or yourself are interested, please email me at:

rthames@heritagemedgrp.com or call 1-717-877-5311 for information.

Also information can be found under the AAPC website under the York, PA Chapter "Events" registration form and flyer available on this site as well or by contacting me via email.

Thank you in advance for your support!!!


----------



## Peter Davidyock (May 11, 2011)

I am really going to try to attend this.


----------



## rthames052006 (May 11, 2011)

Oceanlivin said:


> I am really going to try to attend this.




If you can make it, that would be great!  We are having lots of people register so far, this is the 1st full week and it's going pretty good.  Do you mind if I ask where you are located?

The Holiday Inn Express should be giving pretty good rates for a hotel stay if needed.  Feel free to contact me if you have any questions...


----------



## rthames052006 (Aug 11, 2011)

*We still have room left!!!*

Just wanted to mention we still have a few seats left ( 10 to be exact ) for this E/M Auditor Boot Camp in York pa....

If interested, please email me at rthames@heritagemedgrp.com .....









rthames052006 said:


> I wanted to spread the word that the York, PA Chapter is sponsoring an E/M Auditing Bootcamp on August 29-30, 2011.
> 
> Event: E/M Auditor Bootcamp
> When: August 29-30, 2011
> ...


----------

